# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Mark Sanford is running for U.S. House (SC-1), 12/20/12

## Gage

> Richmond, Virginia (CNN) - Former South Carolina Gov. Mark Sanford is launching a political comeback that may begin within days.
> 
> Sanford is planning to run for the Congressional seat he held almost a decade ago, a Republican source familiar with his thinking told CNN late Thursday.
> 
>  Follow the Ticker on Twitter: @PoliticalTicker
> 
> Hes looking all but certain to do it, said a former top aide to Sanford, who did not want to be identified while prematurely revealing the plans.
> 
> A formal announcement will come soon, the source said.
> ...


http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...-for-congress/

----------


## sailingaway

Wow! Just a baby step.  Shouldn't be hard, I should hope, Appalachian trail or no.

----------


## jj-

Hopefully he wins easily.

----------


## NIU Students for Liberty

I don't know too much about him (other than his affair) so why are people here so fond of him?

----------


## Gage

> I don't know too much about him (other than his affair) so why are people here so fond of him?


Note the final sentence in the excerpt from the article in the OP.

----------


## tsai3904

Well there's already a Ron Paul supporter and former State Senator running (John Kuhn).  I hope they don't split the votes.

----------


## itshappening

I think we need to get behind Sanford, he should easily win this.  

He needs enough money though.  few hundred k should do it.

----------


## itshappening

Sanford has 100% name recognition, has represented the district before and has $120k in his political account 

He should easily win this.

The affair shouldn't hurt him that much, didn't S.C vote for Gingrich in the presidential primary?

----------


## Indy Vidual

A cheating fraud of a liar helps us how?

----------


## jj-

> A cheating fraud of a liar helps us how?


By voting no to bills that increase the size of government, and by voting yes to bills that shrink government.

----------


## Spoa

I would rather have him over the two RINO state legislators who are near announcing their runs. Both have Cs and Fs from the South Carolina Club for Growth...and even worst, one of them claims to be a Tea Partier (he ought to be ashamed of himself).

I should note that I am still angry and concerned over what he did with the Alps and using state money to go meet his lover in Argentina. But his fiscal responsibility and conservative stances will probably lead me to support him (though not as enthusiastically as Amash or Massie or others).

----------


## itshappening

Sanford is principled and will unlikely vote for bad things because his arm has been twisted. 

Who really cares about his personal life.  I sure don't.

----------


## sailingaway

> Well there's already a Ron Paul supporter and former State Senator running (John Kuhn).  I hope they don't split the votes.


Yeah, my understanding is that he is a recent convert.  But my understanding is Sanford used state credit cards for his trips to Argentina, which may have been refunded for all I know, but that is the last I saw on it.  From what I know, though, Sanford has a pretty good record and the other guy is new to us -- but DID endorse Ron in the face of party pressure not to do so.

----------


## mz10

> Well there's already a Ron Paul supporter and former State Senator running (John Kuhn).  I hope they don't split the votes.


From what I've heard, he's an erratic oddball who often took anti-liberty stances. A lot of people were confused when he endorsed Paul.

----------


## tsai3904

> From what I've heard, he's an erratic oddball who often took anti-liberty stances. A lot of people were confused when he endorsed Paul.


Yea well he served from 01-04.  Since 08 though, he's donated a good amount to the Libertarian Party, Ron Paul and Rand's PAC.  Maybe he's changed.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yea well he served from 01-04.  Since 08 though, he's donated a good amount to the Libertarian Party, Ron Paul and Rand's PAC.  Maybe he's changed.


We need to look into them both, I would say, then go from there.  But Sanford is a positive, known quantity.  The other guy would have to be better, imho.

----------


## Gage



----------


## Spoa

Sanford ended with a 55% approval rating in South Carolina: 




> The incident put the brakes on his political career and ended talk that he might be a future GOP presidential contender. But after resisting calls to resign, he finished the rest of his term and left office last year with a 55% approval rating, higher than that of many governors, including the current rating of his successor, Nikki Haley. He had a six-year Congressional career before being elected governor, and was a member of the storied Class of 1994, with a voting record similar to that of his onetime House colleague, Mr. DeMint.   
> 
> “You don’t invest 20 years of your life into the conservative cause and the political process unless you care deeply both about the direction of the country and those themes,” Mr. Sanford said. “It doesn’t necessarily translate into candidacy, but it means you care.”


http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2012/1...outh-carolina/

----------


## tsai3904

PPP poll from December 7-9:

Favorable/Unfavorable among Republicans:

Mark Sanford 40%/44%

http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/m...carolina-.html

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

Hell Yes!

----------


## mad cow

He honored his term limit pledge,that's a big plus,a lot of them didn't.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

http://www.politico.com/blogs/glennt...the_House.html




> Sorta-disgraced South Carolina Gov. Mark Sanford, who won't be impeached for his sojourn up the Appalachian Trail, was spotted on the House side of the Capitol a few minutes ago, headed to the floor.
> 
> Ex-members are allowed into the well, provided they aren't lobbyists -- and once in his old environs Sanford made a bee-line to fellow low-tax, no-tax guy Ron Paul (R-Tex.).
> 
> He was not, ahem, mobbed, by Republican well-wishers.


http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/...volution/1498/




> The American Conservative, founded by Patrick Buchanan to serve as a voice for anti-war, anti-immigration conservative nationalists, plays an interesting role in conservative politics. Though not as widely read as National Review, which aims to set the tone for the movement conservative mainstream, TAC has gained a devoted following as a sharp critic of the conservative mainstream, a stance reflected in its ardent embrace of Ron Paul's quixotic yet very impressive presidential campaign.
> 
> And so Michael Brendan Dougherty's mostly admiring profile of South Carolina Governor Mark Sanford in TAC is worthy of note.
> 
> 
> 
> Dougherty does an excellent job of highlighting Sanford's potential appeal to the libertarians and paleoconservatives who backed Paul.
> 
> Sanford's conservative credentials compare favorably to anyone else mentioned as a 2012 presidential contender. He calls the public-education system "a Soviet-style monopoly." He promoted school choice through tax rebates to avoid the appearance of government control. He passed a "Castle doctrine" bill that was supported by the NRA. He favors a law-and-order approach to immigration, but opposed REAL ID on civil liberties grounds. Though he avoids showy displays of piety, he is reliably pro-life.
> ...


http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...p-tour-of-s-c/




> One notable member of that younger generation came up to express his support for Paul after the event. Landon Sanford, the son of former South Carolina Governor Mark Sanford, stopped Paul as he was shaking hands on his way out to pass along a message from his father.
> 
> "Just wanted to let you know my dad fully supports you," the younger Sanford said of his father, who served alongside Paul as a congressman from the Charleston area in the late 1990's. "He can't really say it because of Fox, and he wanted me to tell you he enjoyed working with you very much."

----------


## sailingaway

> http://www.politico.com/blogs/glennt...the_House.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/...volution/1498/
> 
> 
> 
> http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...p-tour-of-s-c/


Yeah, if Ron hadn't run, he was one people were tentatively lining up behind, before he walked the trail....

Since the other guy endorsed Ron I'll give him a look, but Sanford already has a following here...

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

I'll be getting a draft page up soon. Stay tuned.

----------


## Gage

> I'll be getting a draft page up soon. Stay tuned.


He's running, no need for a draft page.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

> He's running, no need for a draft page.


It's for the grassroots. 

http://www.facebook.com/GrassrootsForMarkSanford

----------


## Keith and stuff

> From what I've heard, he's an erratic oddball who often took anti-liberty stances. A lot of people were confused when he endorsed Paul.


And Sanford is a know liar and thief. He should have gone to jail for what he did. I wonder if his ex-wife is pro-liberty? My guess is, if she ran, she would win.

----------


## erowe1

> Yeah, my understanding is that he is a recent convert.  But my understanding is Sanford used state credit cards for his trips to Argentina, which may have been refunded for all I know, but that is the last I saw on it.  From what I know, though, Sanford has a pretty good record and the other guy is new to us -- but DID endorse Ron in the face of party pressure not to do so.


He endorsed him before the SC primary?

That's a big deal.

----------


## mz10

> And Sanford is a know liar and thief. He should have gone to jail for what he did. I wonder if his ex-wife is pro-liberty? My guess is, if she ran, she would win.


On a personal level, Sanford is a scumbag for what he did. But if he's gonna vote for liberty, I'll take him in a heartbeat. Remember, Martin Luther King Jr. was an adulterer as well.

----------


## RSLudlum

> PPP poll from December 7-9:
> 
> Favorable/Unfavorable among Republicans:
> 
> Mark Sanford 40%/44%
> 
> http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/m...carolina-.html


Those are statewide numbers which may not translate exactly same in the 1st district which he will be runnning in.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> On a personal level, Sanford is a scumbag for what he did. But if he's gonna vote for liberty, I'll take him in a heartbeat. Remember, Martin Luther King Jr. was an adulterer as well.


Did Martin Luther King Jr. cut funding for other people while he stole from the government for himself? Personally, I'd like the people of SC to have better options. This isn't about his personal life.

----------


## Gage

> He endorsed him before the SC primary?
> 
> That's a big deal.


Mark Sanford wasn't allowed to endorse anyone because he was a paid contributor to Fox News.

However:




> "Just wanted to let you know my dad fully supports you," Landon Sanford said of his father, who served alongside Paul as a congressman from the Charleston area in the late 1990's. "He can't really say it because of Fox, and he wanted me to tell you he enjoyed working with you very much."


http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...p-tour-of-s-c/

I would have also attached a photo of Landon Sanford with Ron Paul at the CNN debate, but it seems he deleted his Facebook.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty



----------


## SpreadOfLiberty



----------


## Confederate

> And he was one of only two Republicans to vote against the 1998 resolution to make regime change in Iraq the official policy of the United States


I'm guessing Ron Paul was the other?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Before his fall from grace, Gov. Sanford would have been a top VP choice for Ron Paul had he won the Republican nomination.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Did Martin Luther King Jr. cut funding for other people while he stole from the government for himself? Personally, I'd like the people of SC to have better options. This isn't about his personal life.


What did he steal?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Before his fall from grace, Gov. Sanford would have been a top VP choice for Ron Paul had he won the Republican nomination.


We would likely be promoting him for President in 2016, if he hadn't done what he did.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> We would likely be promoting him for President in 2016, if he hadn't done what he did.


He'd be a top tier contender for sure.  I think he actually would've ran in 2012 and creamed everybody.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

double

----------


## jkob

Sanford's personal life is his own business but I never got why it was so much worse than any other extramarital affair other than the fact that he publicly declared his love for the woman whom he is now engaged to.

Whatever, I think he's definitely worth supporting and this should be a very winnable seat for him.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> I don't know too much about him (other than his affair) so why are people here so fond of him?


As governor, Sanford tried to turn down $787 million dollars in federal "stimulus" money for South Carolina's medicaid program on the premise that the strings attached to it would have prevented South Carolina from adjusting it's medicaid pool in a fiscally responsible manner. Now, I'm not fond of medicaid programs but I do respect politicians who are at least trying to run them in a fiscally responsible way, rather than this fantasy that Washington, D.C. politicians have in acting like the money doesn't matter. 

The* IDIOTS* in the South Carolina state legislature* SUED* governor Sanford and demanded to receive the money anyway. Fast forward to today, and South Carolina is in a fiscal dilemma regarding how to disperse medicaid funds while remaining consistent with the Federal Government's unrealistic, perhaps impossible, mandates. Nothing from the fed.gov comes without strings attached.




Tom Davis explains starting at 9:45 of the video.

----------


## compromise

Where can I donate? This is great.

I hope Thurmond doesn't run again and instead endorses Sanford.

----------


## Confederate

> Where can I donate? This is great.
> 
> I hope Thurmond doesn't run again and instead endorses Sanford.


Would Thurmond be as good as his father?

----------


## compromise

> Would Thurmond be as good as his father?


His father was good?

----------


## Confederate

> His father was good?


Better than 99% of the senators he served with.

----------


## mz10

> His father was good?


Wait, segregation isn't part of the liberty message? WHAT??!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Hmmmm.




> Not long after former Gov. Mark Sanford announced he would consider running for his old seat in Congress, his ex-wife, Jenny Sanford, announced she's also considering a run for the same office.
> 
> Sanford, who held the seat two decades ago before becoming governor, announced he was "studying" a run for the seat, which will be vacated by Rep. Tim Scott, who has been appointed to fill the seat being vacated by U.S. Sen. Jim DeMint.
> 
> Jenny Sanford, who lives on Sullivan's Island, was on Gov. Nikki Haley's short list to replace DeMint, told CQ Roll Call she's also pondering a run.
> 
> “I have already had calls from people offering to help should I choose to run, and I will speak with my family about that possibility over the holidays," Sanford said.
> 
> http://mountpleasant-sc.patch.com/ar...gressional-run

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

http://www.facebook.com/TomDavisSC/p...03790969695795

----------


## Confederate

> Wait, segregation isn't part of the liberty message? WHAT??!!


No segregation isn't, but states' rights and a federal government bound to the confines of the Constitution is.

----------


## 69360

Good for him. I don't really care what happened in his personal life, I don't think it was career ending.

----------


## Lucille

> Hmmmm.


Yeah, I saw that over at Neo-Trot Central today:

Sanford vs Sanford in SC-01?
hxxp://hotair.com/archives/2012/12/21/sanford-vs-sanford-in-sc-01/

"Heaven has no rage like love to hatred turned, 
Nor hell a fury like a woman scorned."
--William Congreve

Whatever happens with Mark's political career, I'm just glad his cojones have been liberated from Jenny's purse, and that he is blissfully happy with his immortal beloved.

----------


## cheapseats

> ...The affair shouldn't hurt him that much, didn't S.C vote for Gingrich in the presidential primary?


South Carolina BOO'd Ron Paul for mentioning the Golden Rule in polite society.

*




> I would rather have him over the two RINO state legislators who are near announcing their runs.


Lesser of evils?




> I should note that I am still angry and concerned over what he did with the Alps and using state money to go meet his lover in Argentina. But his fiscal responsibility and conservative stances will probably lead me to support him (though not as enthusiastically as Amash or Massie or others).


There is nothing "conservative and responsible" about Adultery.

There is nothing "conservative and responsible" about using Taxpayer funds to engage in extramarital hanky-panky.

There is nothing "conservative and responsible" about pulling a DISAPPEARING ACT...particularly while sitting as Governor of one of 50 American states.

*




> Sanford is principled...


LOL. 





> Who really cares about his personal life.  I sure don't.


Sex, Money & Power are the TROIKA of Seduction.  LOOK AROUND to assure yourself that people exert MUCH more effort toward Sex, Money & Power than they do toward Liberty and Justice.  (Liberty WITHOUT Justice is as lasting as the Upper Hand's superior force.)

If one can disregard promises made to (dare I say CONTRACT made with) his/her theoretically MOST Significant Other, how much EASIER to betray distant, faceless constituents?

ALMOST NEVER is when I have an opportunity to quote Rick Perry: "I've always kind of been of the opinion that -- if you cheat on your wife, you'll cheat on your business partner. I mean, it's a characteristic."

Without reading further, let me put this question to all who dismiss the significance of Infidelity:  By what logic are you assured that someone who CANNOT resist the temptation of Sex ("love"/thrill/intimacy/escape) CAN resist the (PREVALENT, by the by) temptations of Money & Power?

*




> A cheating fraud of a liar helps us how?


Voice of Reason.

----------


## erowe1

If Jenny does run, Mark should just quietly bow out, or possibly even endorse her.

----------


## Spoa

> If Jenny does run, Mark should just quietly bow out, or possibly even endorse her.


Agree completely. I would be happy to support Ms. Sanford. I'd prefer her over Mark Sanford. I just don't want one of those RINO state legislators getting this seat (one of the most Republican seats in the nation).

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> If Jenny does run, Mark should just quietly bow out, or possibly even endorse her.


Why? I'll agree they both shouldn't run at the same time for the same office, but if there are two candidates I like, my support goes to the first one who announces.

----------


## Working Poor

iivivy


> Before his fall from grace, Gov. Sanford would have been a top VP choice for Ron Paul had he won the Republican nomination.


 I believe he could have  had shot against Romney but let's face it Republicans had no intention of winning.

----------


## loveableteddybear

Say no to Sanford. Anyone with that kind of past, who cannot be trusted by his own wife, cannot be trusted by anyone.

----------


## mz10

> Agree completely. I would be happy to support Ms. Sanford. I'd prefer her over Mark Sanford. I just don't want one of those RINO state legislators getting this seat (one of the most Republican seats in the nation).


Are we sure that her views are the same as his though? As bad as this sounds, I'd rather vote for a scumbag who's gonna support liberty than a good person who isn't.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Are we sure that her views are the same as his though?


No. In fact, she said in an interview that she didn't really agree with her son, a Ron Paul supporter, on foreign policy.

----------


## erowe1

> Are we sure that her views are the same as his though? As bad as this sounds, I'd rather vote for a scumbag who's gonna support liberty than a good person who isn't.


I'm not sure that they're the same. And even if they are, I'm not sure that they would stay that way. I think I have heard her speak approvingly about his political positions, for whatever that's worth. But to me, I mainly just don't think it would be wise for him to run against her.

----------


## erowe1

> No. In fact, she said in an interview that she didn't really agree with her son, a Ron Paul supporter, on foreign policy.


Interesting.

----------


## Jeremy

> It's for the grassroots. 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/DraftMarkSanfordForCongress


Are you sure you know what draft means?

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

> Are you sure you know what draft means?


Yeah, it is kind of misleading. I was figuring that would be the best way to get it linked to the other grassroots pages. I may change the name.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

New Page Name: http://www.facebook.com/GrassrootsForMarkSanford

----------


## compromise

> ALMOST NEVER is when I have an opportunity to quote Rick Perry: "I've always kind of been of the opinion that -- if you cheat on your wife, you'll cheat on your business partner. I mean, it's a characteristic."


Then Perry endorsed Gingrich.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I presume he's waiting til after the holidays to officially announce and then throw up a website.

----------


## itshappening

Mark Sanford is the real deal and has the record to back it up.  I don't know anything about his ex-wife and she's never held elected office.  Mark is the winner and if he announces will be the favorite and we should support him.

We have a handful of decent congressman and Sanford would add to those numbers.  It would infuriate the establishment!

----------


## Adrock

I can't trust him after what happened with his wife. It will be nice to have another Liberty-Leaning Congressman in Washington though.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Oh hell yes

----------


## Anti-Neocon

I don't trust him for much and certainly not to be another Ron Paul, but he's certainly better than the other options, including his ex-wife.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Oh hell yes


This could have a happy ending.  
...as long as he never tries to run for POTUS.












Edit:
If anyone has time for "pop-culture" junk, then this has some (almost) funny parts



//Barbara Walters once dated Allen Greenspan...

----------

